# Random things done with GIMP



## hsmoscout (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm JUST learning how to use Gimp, so here are some random samples of some stuff I've done. If you can tell me how to improve on my Gimp skills, that would be very appreciated...

On these first two I was trying to get the two birds to form a heart:
(Sorry, I just realized I have a big hole in the bottom left corner of this one...whoops!:blushing


----------



## hsmoscout (Oct 12, 2009)

Messing around with colors:


----------



## hsmoscout (Oct 12, 2009)

Random:


----------

